# Draußen oder Drinnen



## Madmagé (29. Mai 2009)

Ich fang mal an ich denk dann versteht man es schon (einfach abwechselt Draußen,Drinnen und was ihr da macht schreiben)

 Draußen gehe ich mit Freunden sk8en


----------



## Anduris (29. Mai 2009)

Drinnen mach ich was mit meinem PC^^


----------



## Madmagé (29. Mai 2009)

Draußen atme ich frische Luft


----------



## Anduris (29. Mai 2009)

Drinnen sitze ich in meinem Zimmer.


----------



## Madmagé (29. Mai 2009)

draußen treffe ich leute


----------



## Night falls (29. Mai 2009)

drinnen treffe ich leute


----------



## Anduris (29. Mai 2009)

Draußen chill ich mit Freunden.


----------



## Madmagé (29. Mai 2009)

Drinnen geh ich auf die Toilette


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Mai 2009)

Draussen atme ich frischer


----------



## Madmagé (29. Mai 2009)

drinnen ist es nicht so lustig


----------



## Night falls (29. Mai 2009)

draußen ist es nicht so lustig


----------



## Redryujin (29. Mai 2009)

drinnen schaue ich Fernsehen


----------



## Madmagé (29. Mai 2009)

draußen mache ich lustige sachen


----------



## spectrumizer (29. Mai 2009)

Drinnen mache ich lustige Sachen.


----------



## Redryujin (29. Mai 2009)

Draußen geh ich mit den Hund spazieren.


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2009)

Drinnen schlafe ich.


----------



## Redryujin (29. Mai 2009)

Draußen lese ich ein Buch


----------



## spectrumizer (29. Mai 2009)

Drinnen find ich dieses Spiel sinnlos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (29. Mai 2009)

Draußen genieße ich die Sonne.


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2009)

Drinnen ist mir das Wetter egal.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Mai 2009)

draussen hats nen wirlpool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (29. Mai 2009)

Drinnen spiele ich mmos


----------



## Minastirit (29. Mai 2009)

drausen hats laptop mit dem man mmo's zocken kann ;D


----------



## Nimmue (29. Mai 2009)

drinnen laufe ich nackt rum^^


----------



## Night falls (29. Mai 2009)

draußen laufe ich nackt rum


----------



## Anduris (29. Mai 2009)

Drinnen guck ich TV.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Mai 2009)

draussen kann ich ned auf buffed


----------



## Night falls (29. Mai 2009)

Drinnen guck ich Fernseher


----------



## Anduris (29. Mai 2009)

Draußen laufe ich.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Mai 2009)

drinnen ist mein bett :<


----------



## Madmagé (29. Mai 2009)

draußen scheint atm die sonne


----------



## Anduris (29. Mai 2009)

Drinnen mach ich Forenspiele.


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2009)

Draussen kann ich Motorrad fahren.


----------



## Nimmue (29. Mai 2009)

drinnen kann ich gemütlich kuscheln


----------



## Redryujin (29. Mai 2009)

Drausen kann ich eine Frau finden.


----------



## Anduris (29. Mai 2009)

Drinnen dusche ich.


----------



## spectrumizer (29. Mai 2009)

Draussen zwitschern die lieben Vögel.


----------



## Anduris (29. Mai 2009)

Drinnen esse ich einen Apfel.


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Mai 2009)

Draußen sterbe ich (Allergie T_T)


----------



## simion (29. Mai 2009)

Drinnen kann man nach draußen gehen^^


----------



## Night falls (30. Mai 2009)

Draußen kann man nach drinnen gehen^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Mai 2009)

drinnen geh ich schlafen


----------



## Aero_one (30. Mai 2009)

Draußen beobachte ich Zombies !


----------



## Anduris (30. Mai 2009)

Drinnen guck ich Zombis im TV.


----------



## Raheema (30. Mai 2009)

Draußen weil ich da fußball spiele


----------



## Anduris (30. Mai 2009)

Drinnen lerne ich.


----------



## simion (30. Mai 2009)

Draußen kann man grillen.


----------



## Madmagé (30. Mai 2009)

drinnen mache ich sachen am pc


----------



## simion (30. Mai 2009)

Warum muss ich eigentlich immer was für draußen sagen^^


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Mai 2009)

Drinnen gibt es Waschmachinen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2009)

Draußen stinkt es nach Kacke, wenn es mal wieder zu warm ist.


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

Drinnen kann ich sein wie ich bin


----------



## leorc (31. Mai 2009)

Drinnen muss ich lernen.


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Mai 2009)

Zweimal hintereinander drinnen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Draußen kann man Bälle werfen


----------



## Madmagé (31. Mai 2009)

warschienlich nicht aktualisiert
drinnen sollte man keine bälle werfen


----------



## Anduris (31. Mai 2009)

Draußen mähe ich den Rasen.


----------



## simion (31. Mai 2009)

Drinnen gehe ich kacken.


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

draussen kann man rodeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 SCHNEEEEEE


----------



## Anduris (31. Mai 2009)

simion schrieb:


> Drinnen gehe ich kacken.


xDD

Drinnen spiele ich Pokemon.


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

draussen würdest du dich das ned trauen^^


----------



## simion (31. Mai 2009)

Drinnen sehe ich nach draußen und sehe dich wie du eine Orange auf den Boden wirfst und rufst: Los Pikachu!


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

draussen ist zu viel los


----------



## Madmagé (31. Mai 2009)

drinnen is atm nichts los


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

draussen kann es regnen, stürmen oder schnein *sing*


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

Drinnen muss mal wieder aufgeräumt werden <.<'


----------



## Anduris (1. Juni 2009)

Draußen ist es bewölkt. (man kann ja auch schreiben was z.B. draußen oder drinnen gerade ist oder? nicht nur das was man tun kann)


----------



## simion (1. Juni 2009)

Drinnen kann man den Wetterbericht gucken


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juni 2009)

draussen kann man den wetterbericht ignorieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Juni 2009)

drinnen kann man trotz der sonen draußen im forum rumspammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (3. Juni 2009)

draußen kann man sich einen sonnenstich holen...


----------



## Madmagé (3. Juni 2009)

drinnen habe ich mehr probleme


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2009)

Draussen hat es Bäume


----------



## Madmagé (3. Juni 2009)

Drinnen eher seltener


----------



## Anduris (3. Juni 2009)

Draußen stinkt es nach Kuhmist.


----------



## Madmagé (5. Juni 2009)

drinnen richt es sehr nach leckerem essen


----------



## Soramac (5. Juni 2009)

Draußen mache ich gerne viele Sachen auf dem Balkon.


----------



## Hirsi325 (5. Juni 2009)

Drinnen wird in 2 minuten mein Zimmer defragmentiert


----------



## Madmagé (5. Juni 2009)

draußen ist es dunkel


----------



## Skatero (6. Juni 2009)

drinnen ist es dunkel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (6. Juni 2009)

Draußen pfeifen die Vögel


----------



## Banload (8. Juni 2009)

Drinnen brate ich Burger


----------



## Skatero (8. Juni 2009)

Draussen kann man grillen.


----------



## Madmagé (9. Juni 2009)

drinnen ist es meinst warm


----------



## Lisii (9. Juni 2009)

draußen manchmal auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (14. Juni 2009)

drinnen sitze ich auf dem Stuhl


----------



## leorc (14. Juni 2009)

Draussen wirds so langsam dunkel.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (15. Juni 2009)

Drinnen ist die Luft schlecht Oo


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Juni 2009)

Draußen auch. oO


----------



## 666Anubis666 (15. Juni 2009)

drinnen ist mein PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (15. Juni 2009)

Draussen hats hübsche Mädels.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Juni 2009)

Drinnen auch ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, kommt drauf an wo.^^


----------



## 666Anubis666 (15. Juni 2009)

Draußen regnets 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (15. Juni 2009)

Drinnen löscht der Feuerlöscherwassersprenkler


----------



## Raheema (15. Juni 2009)

Draußen isr es rade Nachts


----------



## Davatar (16. Juni 2009)

Drinnen ists grad zum verschmelzen heiss


----------



## DasX2007 (16. Juni 2009)

Draussen gibt es keine Rollaeden die man schliessen kann.


----------



## Madmagé (20. Juni 2009)

drinnen ist es im winter warm


----------



## DasX2007 (20. Juni 2009)

Draussen läuft man Gefahr frische Luft zu atmen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Juni 2009)

Drinnen geht man kacken. (meisstens)


----------



## DasX2007 (20. Juni 2009)

Draussen kann man nach drinnen schauen.


----------



## mastergamer (22. Juni 2009)

drinnen hat man etwas überm' Kopf!


----------



## neo1986 (22. Juni 2009)

drausen is es viel zu warm....


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (29. Juni 2009)

drinne ist es so warm oder kalt wie ich es will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. Juni 2009)

Deathcrusher-Aegwynn schrieb:


> drinne ist es so warm oder kalt wie ich es will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin neidisch^^


----------



## Davatar (29. Juni 2009)

Draussen hats so ein riesiges eckliges fliegendes Insekt mit nem Riesenstachel o_O


----------



## Haszor (3. Juli 2009)

Drinnen ist's grad umgekommen


----------



## Madmagé (12. Juli 2009)

draußen ist das wetter schlecht und das im sommer


----------



## Gauloises24 (12. Juli 2009)

Draußen regnets mal wieder :/


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2009)

Drinnen muss ich Schüttelbier für LARP auswendig lernen


----------



## Nimmue (12. Juli 2009)

Draußen sind viele Krabbelviecher


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2009)

Draußen ist ein Wald mit dem bösem Wolf drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (12. Juli 2009)

Ne, du warst dran mit "Drinnen..." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann mach ich da mal weiter.
Drinnen kann man sich vorm Gewitter verstecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2009)

Oh ups verlesen

Draußen ist eine große gelbe Scheibe die mir wehtun will! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Sonne mit Sonnenbrand)


----------



## Bremgor (12. Juli 2009)

Draußen kann man sich vom Blitz treffen lassen.

Edit:Ach mist, da war wer schneller, dann eben was anderes:

Drinnen ist die Sonnenschutzcreme


----------



## Nimmue (12. Juli 2009)

Draußen setzen Glatzköpfige Mützen auf, wenn die Sonne strahlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (13. Juli 2009)

Drinnen staubsauge ich manchmal.


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2009)

Draußen muss ich Kehrwoche machen


----------



## Nimmue (13. Juli 2009)

Drinnen ist es gemütlicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (13. Juli 2009)

Draussen ist schönes Wetter um zu grillbieren.


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2009)

drinnen ist der Gasgrill zum grillbieren, auch bei schlechtem Wetter.


----------



## Nimmue (13. Juli 2009)

Draußen skaten die Kinder direkt unterm Fenster....


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2009)

Drinen Skaten die Kinder direkt DURCHS Fenster! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (13. Juli 2009)

draußen ist es im moment kühler als drinnen...^^


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2009)

drinnen ist es nicht so schwül wie draußen


----------



## Nimmue (13. Juli 2009)

Draußen soll endlich wieder Schneeeeeeee liegen^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Juli 2009)

Drinnen ist es trocken ;D


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Draussen ist es grün


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Drinnen kann man Musik hören.


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Draussen auch xD


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Drinnen aber lauter, weils die Nachbarn nicht stört! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Draussen auf dem Land ist der Klang aber schöner =)


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Drinnen kann man von Boden essen( naja, außer vielleicht in meinem Zimmer)


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Im Sommer kann man draussen auf dem Boden Spiegeleier machen! xD (Ob sie dann lecker sind, ist eine andere Sache^^)


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Drinnen kann man eine Discokugel aufhängen.


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Draussen kann man einen Tisch aufstellen und ein freudiges Fest feiern!


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Drinnen können Zwerge und Elfen um die Wette saufen!(Das gabs draußen noch nicht!)


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Draussen laufen Hobbits ohne Schuhe rum!


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Drinnen killen Zauberer Balrogs!


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Draussen fliegt ein schwarm schwarzer Vögel über dem Ausgang Morias!


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Drinnen bekommt der König von der weißen Stadt nen vollknall


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Drausser springt er den Abgrund runter =)


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Drinnen...Drinnen machen Legolas und Gimli ein wett-Schnetzeln..Okay das machen sie auch draußen aber was solls!


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Draussen stehen die alten Ents! (schreibt man das üebrhaupt so? =O )


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

jup
Drinnen vergammelt vermutlich Saromans Leiche.


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Draussen wird Bilbos Geburtstag gefeiert!


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Drinnen saufen legolas und Gimli immer noch um die Wette!


----------



## Nimmue (14. Juli 2009)

draußen kann man ins freibad gehen^^


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Drinnen kann man saufen!


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Draussen kann man im Freibad saufen!


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Juli 2009)

Drinnen kann man von dem ganzen gesaufe schneller aufs Klo


----------



## Skatero (14. Juli 2009)

Draussen ist überall ein Klo. (oder auch nicht)


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Juli 2009)

Aber auch nur wenn du dich auf einem Stück unbebauter Natur aufhälst ^^

Drinnen kann ich im Buffed Forum rumeiern^^


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Draußenkannst du Luft hohlen.


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Juli 2009)

Drinnen doch auch...zur Not Fenster auf


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Draußen kann des Weihnachtsmann stehen und rein wollen.


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Juli 2009)

Unwarscheinlich bei der Jahreszeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Daher immer noch drinnen chillen


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Draußen kann man im Stau stehen


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Draussen kann man grillbieren!


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Juli 2009)

Okay - Argument!
Drinnen kann oder sollte man nicht grillen


----------



## Nimmue (14. Juli 2009)

Draußen kann ich nicht nackig rumrennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2009)

Hmm Nimmue...ich glaub so ziemlich jeder der das grad gelesen hat, hatte in seinem Kopf ne Nimmue die nackt durch die Gegend flitzt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Drinnen machen Wintermäntel keinen Sinn.


----------



## PewPew_oO (15. Juli 2009)

Draussen werden die Tomaten rot, wenn Nimmue nackig rumrennt^^


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2009)

Ah so funktioniert das, dann ist Nimmue quasi die Tomatenfee? Dann werd ich wohl heute Abend mal Tomaten bei uns im Garten anpflanzen gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Drinnen bleiben die armen Tomaten grün, weil die Haustür verschlossen ist und die Tomatenfee nicht reinkomm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (15. Juli 2009)

Na wie merkwürdig, Tomaten drinnen Pflanzen? xD

Draussen wird die Tomatenfee vom gerenne Müde.


----------



## Soladra (15. Juli 2009)

Drinnen werden die Tomaten gebraten.


----------



## Nimmue (15. Juli 2009)

haha, ihr seid doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Draußen kann man sich sonnen *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. Juli 2009)

Drinnen auch, mit entsprechender Solariumsvorrichtung ^^


----------



## Nimmue (15. Juli 2009)

Draußen kann man aber auf ner Wiese oder am Strand liegen, während man sich sonnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2009)

Drinnen kann man in nem richtigen Bett schlafen


----------



## Nimmue (15. Juli 2009)

Draußen kann man auch in nem richtigen Bett schlafen (einfach auf die Terrasse stellen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2009)

Na das möcht ich mal sehn. Das gibt nen gewaltigen Aufwand und am Schluss musst Du das Bett wieder ins Haus bringen bevors regnet ^^

Drinnen schlaf ich bald ein *gähn* und wart auf Feierabend


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. Juli 2009)

Draußen scheint immerhin die Sonne...nach diesem 20h Regenschauer


----------



## Nimmue (15. Juli 2009)

In Spanien habe ich das Bett immer auf die Dachterrasse gestellt =) Also gehen tut es auf jeden Fall =)

Drinnen kann ich machen, was ich will^^


----------



## PewPew_oO (16. Juli 2009)

Draussen erst recht =D


----------



## Davatar (16. Juli 2009)

Drinnen gibts leckere Croissants mit Schokoladenfüllung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (16. Juli 2009)

Draussen gibts leckere Wurst =)


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Juli 2009)

Wird bei euch etwa gegrillt *neidisch werd*? ^^

Drinnen ist es auf Grund der Wetterlage angenehmer als draußen


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2009)

Draußen erstick ich bei der Schwüle.


----------



## PewPew_oO (16. Juli 2009)

Drinnen ist es schön kühl.


----------



## Davatar (16. Juli 2009)

Draussen hats Kräne.


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2009)

Drinen auch, als Spielzeug halt.


----------



## PewPew_oO (16. Juli 2009)

Draussen sind sie grösser^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Juli 2009)

Drinnen platzsparender 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (16. Juli 2009)

Draussen gibts viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel mehr Platz als drinnen.


----------



## PewPew_oO (16. Juli 2009)

Drinnen ist es stickig :<


----------



## Davatar (16. Juli 2009)

Draussen hats Autoabgase


----------



## PewPew_oO (16. Juli 2009)

Drinnen viel Staub


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Juli 2009)

Draußen hats Mücken und Viecher en masse


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2009)

Drinnen kann man Zeug ersteigern.


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Juli 2009)

Draussen kann man richtig grillen!


----------



## izabul (16. Juli 2009)

Draußen... _Public Sex_


----------



## Davatar (17. Juli 2009)

Drinnen konnt ich letzte Nacht nicht schlafen weil draussen fast die Welt unterging...man war das ein Gewitter.


----------



## PewPew_oO (17. Juli 2009)

Draussen wechselt das Wetter jede Stunde, Schön-Sturm-Schön-Sturm-Schön-Sturm-Blubb


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2009)

Drinnen bekommt man nen Vogel deswegen.


----------



## ashbringer2 (19. Juli 2009)

Draußen greifen mich Böse Uv A Strahlen an


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. Juli 2009)

Drinnen isses um die Uhrzeit gemütlicher


----------



## crowsflyblack (19. Juli 2009)

Draußen ist es grad viel zu laut!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (21. Juli 2009)

Drinnen wird grad heftigst diskutiert.


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. Juli 2009)

Draußen sinds milde 20° bei 50% Luftfeuchtigkeit.


----------



## villain (22. Juli 2009)

drinne gibt es jetzt cappuccino


----------



## Davatar (22. Juli 2009)

Draussen gibts richtige Italiener, die richtigen Cappucino aus dem Ärmel schütteln können und dazu keine Instant-Suppe brauchen.


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. Juli 2009)

Drinnen hab ich grade geduscht.


----------



## Anem (23. Juli 2009)

Draußen versuche ich nervigen Verkäufern aus dem Weg zu gehen.


----------



## PewPew_oO (23. Juli 2009)

Drinnen bin ich am arbeiten


----------



## Soladra (23. Juli 2009)

Draußen schickt Gott gerade die zweite Sintflut.


----------



## PewPew_oO (23. Juli 2009)

Drinnen bin ich vor ihr sicher.


----------



## Gauloises24 (23. Juli 2009)

Draußen hat es sich wieder gelegt


----------



## Soladra (23. Juli 2009)

Drinnen habe ich Angst zu ertrinken, weil ich in der Nähe eines Flusses wohn.


----------



## Soladra (23. Juli 2009)

Außerdem ist drinnen der PC an diesem Doppelpost schuld.


----------



## PewPew_oO (23. Juli 2009)

Draussen wird es dunkel und fängt bald an zu stürmen.


----------



## Davatar (23. Juli 2009)

Drinnen befürcht ich, dass uns allen der Himmel auf den Kopf fallen wird! UND KEIN DRUIDE IST DA, DER MIR DEN MIST AUSREDEN KANN!!! Wir werden alle sterben! :O


----------



## PewPew_oO (24. Juli 2009)

Draussen wird es schon wieder dunkel?! o_O


----------



## Soladra (24. Juli 2009)

Drinnen mach ich die Lanpe an.


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. Juli 2009)

Draußen ist es angenehm kühl.


----------



## Soladra (24. Juli 2009)

Drinen fängt es schon wieder an zu regnen.


----------



## Anduris (28. Juli 2009)

Draußen laufen Assis rum, die einen dumm anmachen, aber dann doch failen.


----------



## Davatar (28. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Drinen fängt es schon wieder an zu regnen.


Solltest mal die Löcher in der Decke stopfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Drinnen bekomm ich grad coole Infos und Tips über Asien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anem (28. Juli 2009)

Draußen war es heute viel zu sonnig.


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Drinnen hab ich echt ein Loch im Dach


----------



## Anem (1. August 2009)

Draußen ist nix los


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Drinnen schon


----------



## Anem (1. August 2009)

Draußen wirds langsam wolkig


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Drinnen nicht.


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

/push


----------



## Asayur (26. Mai 2010)

gepusht wird nur drinnen!


----------



## Rikkui (26. Mai 2010)

Drausen bin ich cool...


----------



## Asayur (26. Mai 2010)

drinnen biste anders *gg*

Draussen lieg ich auf dem Liegestuhl


----------



## Rikkui (26. Mai 2010)

Drinnen machste das nich

Draussen fahr ich fahrrad


----------



## Asayur (26. Mai 2010)

drinnen auf dem Hometrainer

draussen ess ich Eis


----------



## Rikkui (26. Mai 2010)

drinnen is es dann geschmolzen

draussen töt ich meinen hund



das spiel find ich nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (26. Mai 2010)

drinnen gibt er einen schönen Teppich

draussen fahr ich mit dem Auto





joa, nicht schlecht^^


----------



## Rikkui (26. Mai 2010)

Drinnen fährst mit deinem Boby car

darf ich au ma drinnen sagen?


----------



## Asayur (26. Mai 2010)

draussen darfste auch das *gg*

(klar, hab nichts dagegen *gg*)


----------



## Rikkui (26. Mai 2010)

drinnen geh ich nach draussen


----------



## Dominau (26. Mai 2010)

Draußen ist es nass >.<


----------



## Rikkui (26. Mai 2010)

Drinnen schön trocken

Drinnen zock ich pc


----------



## EisblockError (26. Mai 2010)

Draußen regnet es


drinnen ladder ich gleich noch etwas


----------



## Dominau (26. Mai 2010)

Muss gleich zeitungen austrage.. draußen.


----------



## Rikkui (28. Mai 2010)

Drinnen liest du sie

Draussen möcht ich schlafen


----------



## Rikkui (28. Mai 2010)

Drinnen liest du sie

Draussen möcht ich schlafen


----------



## Asayur (28. Mai 2010)

Drinnen aber viel viel lieber

Draussen spazieren Leute


----------

